# Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Offenes Casting für junge Schauspieler



## Kira345 (7. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Offenes Casting für junge Schauspieler* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Offenes Casting für junge Schauspieler*


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2017)

Der erste Teil war auch ohne bekannte Crew gut gelungen. Stehe daher einem 2. Teil offen gegenüber.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der erste Teil war auch ohne bekannte Crew gut gelungen. Stehe daher einem 2. Teil offen gegenüber.



Hab den ersten Teil zwar nicht gesehen, aber ich finde so oder so, dass es genug gute Schauspieler gibt, damit man nicht nur immer die selben paar Gesichter in den grossen Filmen zu sehen bekommt.
Das macht doch irgendwie auch den Reiz eines Filmes aus.
Klar, ein DiCaprio kann man wirklich beinahe in jeden Film casten. Aber der Zuschauer sieht dann meist zuerst eben den DiCaprio und nicht den Charakter, der dargestellt werden soll.

Das war in meinen Augen zum Beispiel auch ein grosser Pluspunkt in "Herr der Ringe".
Klar gab es in den Nebenrollen sehr bekannte Gesichter. 
Bei den Gefährten wurden aber ziemlich unverbrauchte Schauspieler genommen (ob Budgetbedingt oder nicht bewusst, sei mal dahin gestellt).


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2017)

*Phantastische Tierwesen 2: Offenes Casting für junge Schauspieler*

Schon klar. Vor allen Dingen aber wegen der Zeit (30er Jahre) machten die bekannten Charaktere hier keinen Sinn.

Ich hoffe ja, daß die neuen Charaktere über alle Teile erhalten bleiben um ein ähnliches Branding auszulösen wie Emma Watson und Co. bei Harry Potter.


----------

